# Golf Monthly September Issue.



## madandra (Aug 1, 2009)

For the last few months I have found GM a steady read and on occassion it has been rather watery but can I just say that I consider the September Issue to be a classic.

My reasons are as follows:

Front page :::: No split cover ::: Thank God.

The Letters page; This has been quite light in the last couple of months but it looks a bit beefier this month and some good points being made.

The Forum page; I think the problem in these pages is that there is so much going on regarding Forum activity that Homer has a tough job condensing it into 2 pages with pics. But a good read this month.

Jezz Ellwood 'Visitors welcome'; I am sure a vast % of readers will agree with Jezz about the service given to societies and visitors at some golf clubs.

Ernie Els; A really good read into the big guys life. I like honest stories like these and found him very open.

Billy Fosters peice was a gem. The guy has some stories to tell and I look forward to getting his book once he gets round to writing it.

Tommy Johnstone; another fabulous piece which was honest and passionate. I love the pride he has in his nationality and the fight and endevour he put into returning to the game after his illness.

And finally 'The Final Round' David 'Dai' Davis' I have read this article about 5 times and find it quite moving. It is pieces like this that make GM stand head ond shoulders above the other mags in the golf section.

Mike, you have a hard job beating this months issue and I am glad the September one had a single cover as I will be keeping this issue for a very long time.

p.S. 
I am sober and have not recieved any financial or equipment payment for this review


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2009)

I concur Mad.

Not finished reading it yet but its a good one. Just got Ernie and The Final Round to complete. Nice to see plenty of interviews with leading players from now and the past (TJ) wheras some mags - no names mentioned Today   - have interviews with celebs who play golf!?!?!?

Will be getting my subscription sorted soon.

Long live GM!!!!!


----------



## colint (Aug 2, 2009)

Have to agree, only been reading it again for a few months since my "comeback", but there seems to be more stuff to read (if that makes sense) than in the past.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2009)

I posted the same sort of comments when it first came out

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/145174/an/0/page/4#145174

To be fair I think in hindsight I should have held either the Scottish or NE v NW over but the next issue features the Belfry meet so it would have been the end of Septembers edition and way after the event before it would have featured. The forum pages are suppose to be an up to date barometer of whats happening so in the end I had to post two much smaller reports.

There has been some quite distinct feedback (from Scottish quarters mainly) already but there you go. I think GM's rivals will have to go a long way to match not only the topics covered but the quality of the writing.


----------



## Jahmoo (Aug 2, 2009)

A great read cheers GM.

Though I did have to buy 2 copies, as my boy chucked main copy in the bath 

Back to reading it again


----------

